# A Pound of Flash *Still FREE On Smashwords!*



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

For a limited time, this title is available FREE  on Smashwords!



*A Pound Of Flash*

From the author of _33 A.D., The Lake and 17 Other Stories, Saying Goodbye to the Sun,_ and _GRUBS_ comes another collection of short, twisted horror stories.

Exhibit B - Witness our talkative serial killer friend as he torments the detective assigned to his case.

One of Four - Deep in the bowels of an old Catholic Church, a seemingly frail old man lies chained to a bed. But this old man is anything but frail.

Surviving the Zombie Invasion - Some people will do anything to survive in a town overrun by zombies.

Alone on the Mountain - A man who has lived alone in the Appalachian Mountains for 15 years falls victim to the eruption of the Yellowstone Caldera.

Plus 12 mini horror "bites."

*BONUS MATERIAL:*

Apology, by Michael Crane
Return to Ravenworld, by Daniel Arenson
Locked and Locked Again, by David Dalglish

*ABOUT THE AUTHOR:*

David McAfee is the author of the vampire novels 33 A.D. and Saying Goodbye to the Sun as well as the horror novel, GRUBS. His next horror novel, The Gallows Tree, is scheduled to be released in November 2010. David is currently working on the oft-asked for sequel to 33 A.D.

David lives in Knoxville, TN with his wife, daughter, and a small army of loyal but dysfunctional pets. As of this writing, he and his wife are expecting their first child together, who will no doubt grow to be just as deranged as the rest of the McAfee clan.

God help us all.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Hello again, David, and congratulations on your book.

You know the drill: Now you're official! 

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here.

--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information. You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## monkeyluis (Oct 17, 2010)

Look forward to it.


----------



## keithdbz (May 19, 2010)

Sounds good. Best of luck with the release.


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

Thank you for including my story in _A Pound of Flash_, David. I'm honored to be featured alongside such fine writers as you, David Dalglish, and Mike Crane. I hope you sell a bundle!

Daniel


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Quick note:  just so no one accuses you all of quid pro quo bumpage, we're going to consider all 4 of you listed on the cover as one person for purposes of the posting rules. . . . .


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Sounds great! I'll definitely get it!


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

Woohoo! It's live!  That didn't take long at all.


----------



## Daniel Pyle (Aug 13, 2010)

Got it.  Can't wait to check it out.


----------



## monkeyluis (Oct 17, 2010)

Done! Like a whisper it's on my Kindle.


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

For some reason I can't get the link to work in my sig.


----------



## monkeyluis (Oct 17, 2010)

FYI, I couldn't find it with a search for title or your name.  Copied the link and pasted in to browser.  That's the only way I could find it.  Maybe a hiccup.


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

Daniel Pyle said:


> Got it. Can't wait to check it out.





monkeyluis said:


> Done! Like a whisper it's on my Kindle.


Thanks! I hope you enjoy it. 



monkeyluis said:


> FYI, I couldn't find it with a search for title or your name. Copied the link and pasted in to browser. That's the only way I could find it. Maybe a hiccup.


I figured it out. The link works now.


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

Just bought my copy... Look forward to reading it!


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

*glances around nervously*

Am I allowed to say I hope you all enjoy the book, and that I'm thrilled to (yet again) have McAfee let me try to steal some of his spotlight in a book collection of his? Because I will. I'll totally say it.

David Dalglish

or if he gets in trouble...

John Fitch V.


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

Emily King said:


> Just bought my copy... Look forward to reading it!


Great! Thanks Emily.


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

Just wanted to let everyone know I have decided to make this title available FREE  on Smashwords for a limited time. Y'want it? go grab it! Free.


----------



## monkeyluis (Oct 17, 2010)

Woohoo. I'll have to get ePub as well.


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

monkeyluis said:


> Woohoo. I'll have to get ePub as well.


Cool. Thanks! Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

Just a quick note to let everyone know this title will only be free on Smashwords for another couple of weeks. On December 1st, it goes back to 99 cents.


----------



## monkeyluis (Oct 17, 2010)

posted on my facebook page from smashwords.


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

Bought this on Amazon before I saw that it was free on Smashwords. No regrets though, 99 cents is a steal anyway. 

Finished the book earlier tonight. Really enjoyed it. I'm hoping we see more "Exhibit" stories in the future, I liked "A" and thought "B" was even better.


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

JimJ said:


> Bought this on Amazon before I saw that it was free on Smashwords. No regrets though, 99 cents is a steal anyway.
> 
> Finished the book earlier tonight. Really enjoyed it. I'm hoping we see more "Exhibit" stories in the future, I liked "A" and thought "B" was even better.


Thanks, Jim. There will be more Exhibit stories. I'm planning three more collections like Lake and Pound next year, and each one is going to have one of the chatty killer's stories in it.


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

I couldn't resist the new tagline. Thanks, Daniel!


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

David McAfee said:


> I couldn't resist the new tagline. Thanks, Daniel!


It's important for people to know.

I'd offer a "NOW WITHOUT GRUBS" warning too, but... I don't think that would apply to any of your books.


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

Daniel Arenson said:


> It's important for people to know.
> 
> I'd offer a "NOW WITHOUT GRUBS" warning too, but... I don't think that would apply to any of your books.


heh. I pulled the tagline. It's all yours, man.


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

David McAfee said:


> heh. I pulled the tagline. It's all yours, man.


I bet you just realized there are a few worms in there.


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

Hmmm....you know...there might be. I'll have to look.


----------

